# Teach English in Egypt for a summer?



## fastfalco382 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I posted earlier in the thread about an American college student coming to Egypt and I'd like to ask you guys in a separate thread what you all think about the feasibility of teaching in June or July this summer as an English teacher on a tourist visa.

Many people in this forum say that coming to Egypt with a job is a big no-no due to the work visa and certification, but I'd be coming with two of my friends to teach english for simply a month under a tourist visa at a private language school. An "NGO" english school accepted me as a teacher for no pay, and after speaking with an American working there, he gave me the impression that there were a good number of teaching jobs to be had very quickly. Can anyone shed light on this?

I also understand Ramadan takes place in July but I'm not sure how devastating of an effect it would have on English classes, which run every 3 weeks so at least one cycle during the month of July would be cancelled.

Thanks for your posts and I appreciate the discussion.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

fastfalco382 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I posted earlier in the thread about an American college student coming to Egypt and I'd like to ask you guys in a separate thread what you all think about the feasibility of teaching in June or July this summer as an English teacher on a tourist visa.
> 
> ...


You cannot work on a tourist visa....it is stamped on the visa "work not permitted"
makes no difference wether it is paid or unpaid.....During Ramadan everything comes to a standstill and even more so when it falls during the really hot months.You will find that those that can will sleep during the day and wake for Ifta it helps them with the fasting and gets them through the hottest part of the day when they cannot even drink water so doubt very much that classes will still be held.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why would you travel to Egypt for one month to work illegally as a teacher for no pay? Just come as a tourist and be a tourist. Ramadan could well be rather crazy this year too.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Check your private messages.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You might not be getting paid but the private school will be.. just send them a donation and stay safe


----------



## fastfalco382 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm definitely not working as a teacher without pay I've crossed that out of my mind. I just wanted something to do and a novel experience during my time, hopefully something that could help pay rent. Teaching English to Egyptians could be an interesting experience after all. 

I've been speaking to someone who's been in Cairo for a few months who works at Reach Out and is looking for another job at a language school. He has assured me that its relatively easy to find a job for me and my two friends, but that it may require talking to people to do that. Can anyone comment?

Thanks for all the great responses.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Re-read the responses you have already received. Then go to any news website and see what's happening there. Whatever happens to you is on you as you refuse to listen to anything said here.


----------



## fastfalco382 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes I've definitely learned alot from what you guys have said and harbor a considerable amount of doubt, I haven't been sifting through responses to find one that backs what I think or anything of the sort. The guy at the language school is also only around on a tourist visa and doesn't work with a legit International school or anything like that, but seems to be fine earning about 6k pounds/month for full time employment. 

txlstewart your experience with the school as you described in the other thread seems to have been for a long term employment deal given you waited two months to find a job, and I feel that less reputable schools looking for a summer English teacher would be more accommodating and less stringent regarding a work permit. It certainly seems that way with summer schools in nyc, where I worked two summers ago and received under the table pay without having to prove citizenship or anything of that. 

With the visa I don't see how the government could really check whether I'm working or not as long as its under the table, given that I'm only staying for a month too (I believe that is the duration of the visa). I worked in Kenya under a tourist visa last summer and while they are two different countries, nothing really happened to me.

I feel that most of the people on this forum are talking about working at an actual accredited school for a summer program rather than a less legit one like Reach Out that accepts foreigners fairly regularly without requiring a work permit or a work visa. I thought the situation would be different, but it appears as if the climate looks absolutely the same.

I don't mean to offend or ignore anyone's responses as they are all shocking given the conception I walked in here with and I absolutely want to thank you guys for that.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Forget about the reputation of the school. The most important thing that you are not seeming to grasp is the seriousness of what happens when you get caught working on a tourist visa. I had a friend from Canada who was deported immediately--before the Revolution! things are worse now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We have told you that it is illegal to work here in any capacity without a work permit. 
It seems you now speak with people who are working here illegally and their reassurances on how easily it is to work illegally is the one you seem to want to go with.. so there is no more to be said from us.


----------

